# marcher à côté des clous de la nature



## totor

¿Qué tal, gente?

Mi autor*, hablando del caso Schreber y de la homosexualidad, dice:

Mais l’homosexualité n’a jamais rendu fou personne ! C’est l’un des destins possibles de la libido, qui n’a aucun critère de « normalité » dans l’espèce humaine. *Elle marche toujours à côté des clous de la nature*.

No tengo la menor idea de qué son los clous de la nature, salvo que se trate de una expresión metafórica sobre las vías, caminos o travesías de la naturaleza.

* Gérard Pommier, _Racine cubique du crime. Incestes_


----------



## swift

Puede referirse al paso de cebra, en sentido figurado. No camina por el paso de cebra, sino al lado: escapa a la “norma”.


----------



## Lamarimba

Uno va por la senda marcada o no va, qué diablos. ¿Qué es eso de _à côté de_?


----------



## swift

Lamarimba said:


> ¿Qué es eso de _à côté de_?


Es prácticamente un lugar común para indicar desviación o yerro en francés: “répondre à côté de la question”, “être à côté de ses pompes”, “être à côté de la plaque”, “passer à côté d’une occasion”. Piensa en “pasar de largo”.


----------



## Lamarimba

Es como si voy a Sevilla en bicicleta, pero por el arcén. El caso es que voy.


----------



## swift

Vas, pero “por fuera de” la senda.


----------



## Lamarimba

Para intentar esclarecer el sentido, me pregunto cuál es el sujeto que _marche à côté des clous de la nature, _si la homosexualidad, la líbido, o la especie humana.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> Puede referirse al paso de cebra, en sentido figurado. No camina por el paso de cebra, sino al lado: escapa a la “norma”.


Primera vez en mi vida que me entero de que el 'passage clouté', que en mi barrio se llama 'paso peatonal', también se llama en otros lares 'paso de cebra'.

Ah, mon p'tit vieux, hace mucho que no te digo que cuando sea grande quiero ser como vos…


Lamarimba said:


> la homosexualidad


Voilà la réponse, Lamarimba.

Ella es la que va


swift said:


> “por fuera de” la senda


----------



## Lamarimba

swift said:


> Vas, pero “por fuera de” la senda.


Yo hubiera puesto las comillas en _la senda_, igual que en "normalité". Los caminos del Señor son inextricables.


----------



## swift

Son comillas metalingüísticas, para resaltar el semantismo de “à côté de”.


----------



## totor

Lamarimba said:


> Yo hubiera puesto las comillas en _la senda_, igual que en "normalité". Los caminos del Señor son inextricables.


Pero tú no eres el autor a quien yo traduzco, Lamarimba.


----------



## Lamarimba

totor said:


> Pero tú no eres el autor a quien yo traduzco, Lamarimba.


No, no. Solo me divertía con Swift. Tu autor es sagrado.


----------



## totor




----------



## swift

Lamarimba said:


> Tu autor es sagrado.


Cuéntame más.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> escapa a la “norma”


me parece un poco homofóbico.

Voy a ser un poco más pero también un poco menos literal:

Ella siempre va por otros caminos.

Y elimino 'de la naturaleza':

Pero la homosexualidad nunca volvió loco a nadie. Es uno de los destinos posibles de la libido, que no tiene ningún criterio de “normalidad” en la especie humana. Ella siempre va por otros caminos.


----------



## swift

O por otros derroteros. La naturaleza le marca la senda y ella pasa de largo.


----------



## totor

sí.

Un poco más pesado, pero es otra posibilidad.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Voy a ser un poco más pero también un poco menos literal:
> 
> Ella siempre va por otros caminos.


Veo un problema con tu elección: en mi opinión, "_marcher à côté (en dehors) des clous_", expresión coloquial cada vez más utilizada _à toutes les sauces_, tiene una connotación algo diferente en tu contexto. Me parece que significa romper con las convenciones / desmarcarse. En España, algo como saltarse las normas/reglas a la torera.


----------



## totor

¡Hola, Athos!


Athos de Tracia said:


> Me parece que significa romper con las convenciones / desmarcarse


¿Y eso no significa lo mismo que


totor said:


> por otros caminos


?

A mi juicio, desmarcarse, o romper con las convenciones, es más una explicación que una traducción.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> sí.
> 
> Un poco más pesado, pero es otra posibilidad.


Es cierto que alarga bastante la frase. Por si te sirve de ayuda una definición:


> (Figuré) Sans respecter les règles ; à la limite de la légalité.
> Il y a des mecs chez nous qui ont le tonfa facile, qui sont en dehors des clous déontologiquement, mais, honnêtement, l’administration fait en sorte de les dégager. — (Nicolas Chapuis, De « Charlie » aux « gilets jaunes », la fierté perdue de la police nationale, Le Monde. Mis en ligne le 8 novembre 2019)
> 
> en dehors des clous — Wiktionnaire


¿Se salen del trillo de la naturaleza?


----------



## totor

swift said:


> Por si te sirve de ayuda una definición


Las definiciones, por supuesto, siempre ayudan, como ayuda cualquier explicación o aclaración (como me ayudó tu post #2 ), pero, por desgracia (o por suerte), nunca son equivalentes a una expresión (como yo mismo lo explico en el primer punto de las instrucciones de mi diccionario: Algunas entradas remiten a meras explicaciones de modismos que posiblemente carezcan de equivalencias en nuestra lengua).

¿Qué hacer en esos casos?

En mi opinión, buscar la salida más breve y fluida posible.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> En mi opinión, buscar la salida más breve y fluida posible.


Lo bueno, si breve…


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Las definiciones, por supuesto, siempre ayudan, como ayuda cualquier explicación o aclaración (como me ayudó tu post #2 ), pero, por desgracia (o por suerte), nunca son equivalentes a una expresión (como yo mismo lo explico en el primer punto de las instrucciones de mi diccionario: Algunas entradas remiten a meras explicaciones de modismos que posiblemente carezcan de equivalencias en nuestra lengua).
> 
> ¿Qué hacer en esos casos?
> 
> En mi opinión, buscar la salida más breve y fluida posible.


Tú mandas, pero para mí "ir por otros caminos" no me parece transmitir  lo mismo que _marcher à côté des clous _ni pertenecer al mismo registro_. _


totor said:


> A mi juicio, desmarcarse, o romper con las convenciones, es más una explicación que una traducción.





> Dans les clous, hors des clous,​à l'intérieur ou hors des règles définies, des conventions : Ce projet est hors des clous du droit communautaire.


https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/clou/16670

Literalmente, es *salirse del carril* (en sentido figurado) como se propuso en su día:

Ne pas être dans les clous


----------



## swift

Se me ocurre: “siempre hace caso omiso {del [camino/sendero] demarcado por/de las demarcaciones de} la naturaleza.” También “pasa por alto” en lugar de “hace caso omiso de, etc.”.


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> Literalmente, es *salirse del carril* (en sentido figurado) como se propuso en su día:
> 
> Ne pas être dans les clous


Celebro que hayas puesto ese hilo, Athos, porque define muy bien la expresión en sí misma, pero (a riesgo de emperrarme en mi opción, cosa que me sucede con cierta frecuencia ), fíjate la frase completa:


totor said:


> Mais l’homosexualité n’a jamais rendu fou personne ! C’est l’un des destins possibles de la libido, qui n’a aucun critère de « normalité » dans l’espèce humaine. *Elle marche toujours à côté des clous de la nature*.


¿No te parece que no hay mucha diferencia entre "la homosexualidad […] siempre va por otros caminos" y "la homosexualidad […] siempre se sale de los carriles"?

¿Máxime teniendo en cuenta la oración intermedia, donde habla de "normalidad"?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Lo dije antes: tú mandas.  ... pero Pommier ha utilizado una expresión más bien coloquial.


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> pero Pommier ha utilizado una expresión más bien coloquial


Ah, en eso tienes toda la razón del mundo!!!


----------



## totor

Volví a este hilo para reflexionar un poco más acerca de tu propuesta, Athos:


Athos de Tracia said:


> salirse del carril


sobre todo por no


Athos de Tracia said:


> pertenecer al mismo registro


según dices, pero sigue sin convencerme, en particular porque tiene un no sé qué de homofóbico, que el original


totor said:


> à côté des clous de la nature


no tiene, a mi juicio.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

La verdad es que toda la frase de Pommier me suena fatal y un tanto homofóbica como dices, si, según él,  es la homosexualidad la que "_marche à côté des clous_" y no la libido.

Te has centrado en _"les clous de la nature"_ y, si me lo permites, me parece que has dejado de lado la expresión.


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> si, según él, es la homosexualidad la que "_marche à côté des clous_" y no la libido


¡Vaya!

Ahora que releo la frase me doy cuenta de que no es tan evidente que 


Lamarimba said:


> el sujeto que _marche à côté des clous de la nature_


es la homosexualidad, como dije antes.

Más bien, parecería que el sujeto es la libido, dado que es el antecedente más cercano. Y por otra parte, más lógico, ahora que lo pienso.

Sea como fuere, una u otra, nada cambia de todo lo dicho hasta ahora.


----------



## Lamarimba

totor said:


> parecería que el sujeto es la libido


Pues sí, parece más lógico. La homosexualidad como un caso entre otros de energía libidinosa "desviada" del propósito de la naturaleza, que sería quizá la reproducción. Bueno. No somos exactamente animales. Tenemos algo de ángel ( o de demonio, a tenor de las "aberraciones" a las que con gusto nos entregamos cada tanto).
Salud.


----------



## chlapec

Hola,
ya sigo la discusión desde hace un tiempo. Mi interpretación es desde el principio que la frase se refiere a la líbido. Por otra parte, es inevitable interpretar que está considerando a la líbido (en todas sus expresiones) como algo anormal en el contexto natural. Personalmente, me parece poco acertado, siendo la líbido (en todas sus facetas) tan natural como cualquier otra cosa, al menos en la especie humana. Pero bueno, eso es lo de menos.
No tengo mucho que aportar, pero se me ocurrió, alternativamente: "Discurre (siempre) más allá/por fuera de los cauces naturales", por si abre nuevos caminos de traducción aún sin explorar.
Saludos y Feliz Ano.


----------



## swift

chlapec said:


> Discurre (siempre) más allá/por fuera de los cauces naturales


Muy elegante.


----------



## chlapec

swift said:


> Muy elegante.


Mmmm. Entonces no va muy bien la cosa, en términos de registro.
Se me está ocurriendo otra, que creo que cumple el criterio de adecuarse al registro y es breve y elocuente, pero se carga la naturaleza y los "clous": "siempre se sale del redil".


----------



## swift

chlapec said:


> siempre se sale del redil


👏🏻


----------



## totor

¡Hola, chlapec!


chlapec said:


> Por otra parte, es inevitable interpretar que está considerando a la líbido (en todas sus expresiones) como algo anormal en el contexto natural.


No te olvides que también dice:


totor said:


> C’est l’un des destins possibles de la libido, *qui n’a aucun critère de « normalité » dans l’espèce humaine*.


Lo cual, a mi juicio, contradice tu interpretación.

Por otra parte (y esto también es una opinión), sería algo así como una contradicción en los términos, o más bien un oxímoron, que un psicoanalista considerara a la libido como algo anormal.

Dicho lo cual, agrego que tu opción


chlapec said:


> Discurre (siempre) más allá/por fuera de los cauces naturales


me gusta mucho.

Y como la voy a aprovechar, así quedaría toda esa frase (por lo menos hasta ahora ):

Pero la homosexualidad nunca volvió loco a nadie. Es uno de los destinos posibles de la libido, que no tiene ningún criterio de “normalidad” en la especie humana. Ella siempre va por fuera de los cauces naturales.


----------

